# Portes du soleil 2009



## Gh0st_Rid3r (29. November 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

wir wollen im Sommer 2009 für ca. 14 Tage nach PDS fahren!
Hab schonmal en bisschen nach ner unterkunft geguckt, aber welcher Ort liegt am günstigsten?
Wir sind ca 6 Personen kein großen ansprüche!
Hat vll jemand ne empfehlung für ne gute Bleibe??

Danke
Gruß Yannic


----------



## M.Bullit (30. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Verrückten
Wenn ihr nach Morzine fahrt kommt ihr überall gut hin.
Nach Chatel fahrt ihr ca. 1Stunde mit dem Bike und das über den DH
von Avoriaz und ca. 8km Trail (geht laicht berauf).
In 30min seit ihr in Les Gets, den Canyon kennt ihr bestimmt schon 
aus gewissen Videos.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euchein paar Daten per Mail schicken, müsst
aber ein grosses Postfach haben, per Web.de geht das nicht.
Bisd dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne PDS nur vom Ski fahren, Avoriaz liegt schön zentral mitten drin, mir stellt sich da ber die Frage ob dieser Wintersportort im Sommer überhaupt offen ist, gleiches gilt für die wenigen Geschäfte. Ich dachte bisher immer bei Avoriaz handelt es meistens um Appartments mit Selbstversorger.

Stimmt es eigentlich das man in PDS kaum Berg auf fahren muss ? Ich habe etwas von einer Liftkarte für MTBler gehört, 60,-  (oder SFR?) die Woche und dann steht einem das ganze Gebiet offen.


----------



## ruedigold (4. Dezember 2008)

Plane auch gerade PDS für 2009... gelten die Liftkarten auch für die Lifte auf schweizer Seite? Welche Orte  wären zu empfehlen, wenn man in der Schweiz  starten möchte? 
Oder genügt es, einfach da zu wohnen, wo ein Lift in erreichbarer Nähe ist? Auf der im Netz erhältlichen Übersichtskarte von PDS sind ja wohl über 20 Lifte ersichtlich, wenn man da überall sein bike nach oben mitnehmen kann, dann wäre ja eine Art Tages-Rundkurs mit up-and-down hopping möglich: Lift rauf, andere Seite trail runter, Lift rauf, runter ... usw. Am Abend ist man wieder in der Unterkunft


----------



## Pilatus (4. Dezember 2008)

genau so sieht es aus.
es sind nicht alle Lifte aus der Wintersaison in Betrieb. Das Skigebiet von Avoriaz ist zum Beispiel nicht geöffnet. nur der Teil in Richtung schweiz.
Das wichtigste ist wirklich einen Lift in direkter nähe zu haben. Man kommt dann in einem Tag überall hin.


----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich kenne PDS nur vom Ski fahren, Avoriaz liegt schÃ¶n zentral mitten drin, mir stellt sich da ber die Frage ob dieser Wintersportort im Sommer Ã¼berhaupt offen ist, ...


avoriaz ist u.U, ungÃ¼nstig, weil man den letzten lift erwischen muss. 
morzine liegt sozusagen im tal, da kann man von fast Ã¼berall her runterrollen. 





wogru schrieb:


> Ich kenne PDS nur vom Ski fahren, ...
> Stimmt es eigentlich das man in PDS kaum Berg auf fahren muss ? Ich habe etwas von einer Liftkarte fÃ¼r MTBler gehÃ¶rt, 60,- â¬ (oder SFR?) die Woche und dann steht einem das ganze Gebiet offen.


Stimmt es eigentlich das man in PDS kaum Berg auf fahren muss ? Ich habe etwas von einer Liftkarte fÃ¼r Skifahrer gehÃ¶rt, dann steht einem das ganze Gebiet offen.


----------



## wogru (4. Dezember 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das man in PDS kaum Berg auf fahren muss ? Ich habe etwas von einer Liftkarte für Skifahrer gehört, dann steht einem das ganze Gebiet offen.


Verstehe ich nicht, Skifahrer laufen doch den ganzen Tag den Berg hoch um sich den Preis für eine Liftkarte zu sparen.  Wenn du als Skifahrer das ganze Gebiet nutzen willst solltest du gut Ski fahren können und flott unterwegs sein, dann kannst du auch noch eine Pause auf der Hütte einlegen.

Ich rede ja hier nur vom "hören sagen", habe keine 100%igen Info. Bisher wußte ich nur das der Lift/Gondel in Champery läuft und es dort einen angelegten Downhill bzw. 4X geben soll.


----------



## Trickz (7. Dezember 2008)

es stimmt, für die 60 euro liftkarte kannst du im sommer eine woche lang 23 lifte mit dem bike benutzen.
es gibt nicht nur in champery ne angelegte strecke sondern im kompletten pds gebiet in 12 ferienorten dh und freeride pisten, northshore trails und unzählige singletrails...
wenn man will muss man wirklich nicht bergauf fahren 

weitere infos:
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/index_ete.asp?lng=de

unterkunft:
http://www.resa-morzine.com/index2.php

sind jedes jahr ne woche unten, gibt einfach nix besseres in europa


----------



## the.migrator (7. Dezember 2008)

Wann ist denn die beste Zeit für PDS hinsichtlich a) Wetter/Klima und b) Biker-Andrang?? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## rex_sl (7. Dezember 2008)

es gibt nur einen ort der wirklich gut ist für pension und sowas. das ist morzine. der ort liegt am tiefsten. man kommt also immer bergab nach hause. wenn man in morzine is und nach lets gets muss  und man den letzten lift verpasst. heist das eine stunde bergauf schieben oder fahren. 

wir sind immer ende juni anfang juli unten. regnen tuts dann eigentlich recht selten und wenn dann nur kurz.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (9. Dezember 2008)

danke für eure Antworten
haben uns auch für morzine entschieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Bullit (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr Verrückten
Wenn ihr nach Morzine Fahrt kommt ihr überall gut hin.
Nach Chatel fahrt ihr ca. 1Stunde mit dem Bike und das über den DH
von Avoriaz und ca. 8km Trail (geht leicht bergauf).
In 30min seid ihr in Les Gets, den Canyon kennt ihr bestimmt schon 
aus gewissen Videos.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch ein paar Daten per Mail schicken, müsst
aber ein großes Postfach haben, per Web.de geht das nicht.
Fahrt nicht über die Berge sondern über die A9/E27/E62 bis 
Villeneuve und dann am See entlang bis Thonon les Bains
Die Fahrt über die Berge geht voll auf den Verbrauch
Und ist dazu noch langsamer
Wir fahren vom 10-24 July 2009.
Habe noch ein Video von 2008, alles mit einer Helmcam aufgenommen.
Es sind zusammen 3 DVD mit 3,5 Std Videomaterial. Wenn ihr die
DVDs haben wollt schickt mir ne Mail, sollen 19,50 inkl. Porto kosten
Bis dann


----------



## M.Bullit (1. Januar 2009)

_*Hallo
Hab heute ein paar Videos von Portes du Soleil
hochgeladen.
Viel Spass*_


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Januar 2009)

Wer kann den günstige Hotels mit Unterkunft fürs Radl in Morzine empfehlen??
Wollte im Juni auch hin


----------



## M.Bullit (27. Januar 2009)

Wir sind mit neun Leuten vom 11.-25. July in Morzine.
Unsere Hütte kostet 1000,- für die zwei Wochen.
Das sind keine 150,- pro Person inkl. Kaution und Kurtaxe.
Wir sind imk EG das Dachgeschoß über zwei Etagen kostet das
gleiche und ist für 6-9 Personen.
Zum Lift zum DH von Pleney sind es 50m. Zum Einkaufen 700m.

Buchung unter www.morzinet.com
www.morzinet,com


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (27. Januar 2009)

also wir sind in der ersten august woche da! unterkunft habn wir noch nicht gebucht! Was is eigentlich "Pleney" ??


----------



## M.Bullit (28. Januar 2009)

Pleney ist der Berg in Morzine.
Der DH von Morzine heist deshalb -DH Pleney-
Videos findest du auf meiner Seite und auf 
www.23th.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Bullit (28. Januar 2009)

Habe ne Liftkarte in mein Album hochbeladen.


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

rex_sl kennt ne schöne geschichte, wie man von Les Lindarets am see entlang (also ziemlich genau in der mitte deiner karte) wieder runter nach morzine kommt.


----------



## lieschke77 (26. Februar 2009)

Hey Rüpelz
Wird auf jeden fall n geiler Trip. Wir fahren auch im July für 14 Tage nach PDS und haben den Funn den wir uns schon seit Jahren gönnen wollen...
Unser Problem is das wir zu 3 sind und nur einen Pkw haben. Mit den Böcken zu eng.
Jetzt wollen wir mit der Bahn fahren. Kann jemand Tipps geben wie man mit der Bahn darunter kommt, egal ob Schweizer oder Franzseite.
Oder ne iSeite wo man Zugfahrpläne sieht, möglichst deutsch.
DB bringts nicht wirklich und auch so bei Google nix gefunden.
Grüße


----------



## Vulgarius (26. Februar 2009)

hey wir planen auch morzine 1ne woche im august
kann uns vllt wer nen tipp geben von wegen billiges chalet wo man auch sein bike abstellen kann?


----------



## tomtomba (27. Februar 2009)

@lieschke 77 
Ich kenne pds nur vom Skifahren, wir wohnen immer in Champery. 
Da ist zentral der Bahnhof direkt an der Gondelstation. 
Wir fahren immer mit einer relativ großen Gruppe in eine Selbstversorgerhütte. i.d.r. kommen auch immer ein paar mit der Bahn, das klappt mit 2-3 mal umsteigen von D aus ganz gut. 
Dauert von FFM ca 6-7 h. 
Kosten einfach ca 60.- 
In Champery selbst wohnen ist fürs Radeln bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, es gibt ein kleines Bergdorf "Les Crosets" das ist die Drehscheibe des Skigebietes von Champery, da gehen dann auch Busse direkt vom Bahnhof hin. 
Bezüglich der Unterkunft würde ich mal in Münster bei Frosch anfragen. 
"www.frosch-reisen.de" die haben da einige Reisen und Hütten im Programm. Les Crosets hat auch eine eigene Webseite "www.lescrosets.ch" 
Da gibt es auch z.b. ne Gruppenunterkunft im Matratzenlager im Sommer für 15 sfr. 
Viel Spaß 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Boegi (2. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte Mitte Juni nach PDS, aber habe gelesen, dass die meisten Lifte leider erst am 27.06 aufmachen. 
Macht wohl nicht viel Sinn vorm 27.06 zu fahren, oder?

Grüße!


----------



## Iceman79 (2. März 2009)

...letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war es nur am pissen!
Wir fahren ein Monat später  haben da letztes Jahr die Glückswochen erwischt! - zwei Wochen nur Sonne  Naja, mal sehen, was es dieses Jahr wird, ich pack auf jeden Fall wieder die Regenreifen ein... Aha und 4 Sätze Bremsbelege 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. März 2009)

Boegi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte Mitte Juni nach PDS, aber habe gelesen, dass die meisten Lifte leider erst am 27.06 aufmachen.
> Macht wohl nicht viel Sinn vorm 27.06 zu fahren, oder?
> ...




The Portes du Soleil lift system includes 24 lifts.
Lift passes can be purchased as part of the service for the same price as they are purchased in the lifts office.
The Morzine Les-Gets lifts open June 13th and close September 6th
The whole Portais du Soleil lift system open June 27th and close August 30th.
It is recommended to have your holiday when the whole Portais du Soleil operates.

http://www.morzine-mtb.com/default.asp?catID=250


----------



## Boegi (4. März 2009)

Sche...!

Aber danke für die Info. Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand sagt, dass es nicht so dramatisch ist...das einige Lifte noch geschlossen sind.

Gruß


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2009)

eben - da steht doch: "It is recommended to have your holiday when the whole Portes du Soleil operates."
und das ist erst ab dem 27.6. der fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlritzel (4. März 2009)

hallo zusammen. ich fahre im juli nach alpe d huez und fahre die "mega"mit.wollte danach (wenn noch alle knochen heile sind)auch in PDS eine woche verbringen.hier ein paar infos:
portes du soleil liegt in den westalpen u. benennt die grenzregion zw.frankreich u. der schweiz,südlich des gennfer sees.zwölf skiorte des departement haben sich hier zu einem der grössten zusammenhängenden skigebiete der welt zusammengetan u. nutzen dieses potenzial im sommer mit 24 liften u. 380 ausgewiesenen strecken für mtb.der name portes du soleil (sonnentore)stammt vom gleichnamigen passübergang von les crosets nach morgins.
die beste reisezeit ist im juli u. august,wenn die lifte jeden tag geöffnet sind.im juni u.september sind sie nur am wochenende o.teilweise in betrieb.
alle trail sind super beschildert. zur orientierung braucht man nur die übersichtskarte mit den ausgezeichneten trails, die man an der liftkasse bekommt.
das gesamte gebiet PDS bietet unterkunftsmöglichkeiten für jeden geldbeutel, vom vier-sterne-hotel bis zum campingplatz.ein tagesticket ist für alle lifte gültig kostet 20Eu.zwei tage 32.sechs tage 80. bike parks sind in chapoussin-morgins,chatel,les gets.jeder grössere ort hat einen guten bike shop.
ja dann hals u. beinbruch. gruss stahlritzel.


----------



## FRpupe (5. März 2009)

merci beaucoup für die tipps 
wir sind im august dort und haben 2 wochen zeit die trails zu rocken, wird bestimmt hammergeil


----------



## isotonisch (5. März 2009)

werden im august auch ne woche dort sein...
...danke schonma an "Trickz"


----------



## Bogeyman (7. März 2009)

Wollte dieses Jahr auch mal nach Portes du Soleil gucken... nur habe ich noch eine Frage. Wie sieht das mit der Sprache aus? Habe vor einigen Jahren sehr schlechte Erfahrungen in FR gemacht, wenn man kein französisch spricht. Sind die in den alpinen Tourismusgebieten toleranter? Kommt man mit Englisch und Deutsch da zurecht? oder doch lieber gleich n FR Sprachkurs belegen?!?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. März 2009)

Also ich selbst bin sehr sehr froh, dass einer meiner buddys (Pilatus) der ebenfalls immer mit in PDS sein wird fließend französisch spricht. Macht das ganze um vielfaches einfacher und die Einheimischen sind auch etwas entgegenkommender in diesem Fall


----------



## publicenemy (24. März 2009)

also ich wurde grad umgestimmt.

Habe jetzt so richtig lust auf pds ! letzte Juli woche oder anfang august . 
Gibts da auch günstige Pensionen oder hotels? Wo sollte man denn nun am besten wohnen? gibts da etwas spezielles? Morzine ist ja im tal und von daher immer zu erreichen . hatte an avoriaz gedacht . Darf man da im sommer mim auto hoch? da gabs doch irgendwas? hätte ja dann eh ein buddy der nicht fahrrad fährt sondern nur wandert und im schlimmsten fall einen auch abholen kann mim auto ... 
gibts seiten wie resa-morzine.com aber für hotels?

Grüße


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (6. April 2009)

So haben jetzt für die erste August Woche in Morzine gebucht!!

Ist sonst noch jemand zu der Zeit unten??

Gruß


----------



## isotonisch (6. April 2009)

nein aber die zweite august woche


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> So haben jetzt für die erste August Woche in Morzine gebucht!!
> 
> Ist sonst noch jemand zu der Zeit unten??
> 
> Gruß



Wir sind die letzte Juli-Woche unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (7. April 2009)

entweder letzte juli oder erste august . haben ne feine wohnung gefunden aber in Les Gets . ist das zu weit weg oder erreicht man da alles genausogut?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

Wir selbst waren vergangenes Jahr in Morzine. War als Ausgangspunkt echt perfekt. Ich denke aber auch das Les Gets gut als Destination passen würde!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. April 2009)

Kann Morzine als Ausgangspunkt immer nur empfehlen. Ist halt der zentralste Punkt mit den besten Anbindungen in alle Richtungen und wenn der Tag sich dem Ende neigt, braucht man nur noch den Berg runter rollen egal von wo man kommt. Wenn man aber Les Gets als Ort nimmt kann man Probleme mit den Liftzeiten bekommen wenn man sich in der Schweiz aufhält und zum Abschluss die Alpenstraße hoch nach Les Gets macht auch keinen Spaß mehr, da die Kraft nicht mehr da ist. Kann noch ein Video von 2007 einfügen um einen kleinen Überblick zu geben.
Sind auch noch andere Videos von Portes du Soleil auf meiner Seite und was die Sprache betrifft, mit Englisch hat man eigentlich keine Probleme. Die Menschen reagieren nur etwas gereizt wenn manche Deutsche sich wieder für etwas besonderes halten, was man ja auch verstehen kann. Wir haben in den ganzen Jahren noch nie Probleme dort gehabt.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## osarias (7. April 2009)

Avoriaz ist eine echt klasse Ortschaft. Allerdings ist nicht viel los und im Supermarkt ist es sehr teuer da alles auf den Berg geschaft werden muss!
Auto wird am Ortseingang in einer Tiefgarage abgestellt, der Rest ist dann zu FuÃ oder mit elektro Taxi zu erreichen.
Geil war in 2008 das das Benutzen des riesigen Jump-Airbags umsonst war, in anderen Orten wollten sie 2â¬ pro Jump!
In Morzine gibts Ã¼brigends auch einen Campingplatz, den hatte ich vor unserer Reise im Internet leider nicht gefunden.
Wir haben fÃ¼r 7 Tage fÃ¼r eine Ferienwohnung in Avoriaz, 4Personen mit KÃ¼che, alles recht eng, FahrrÃ¤der im Zimmer auf dem Balkon 600â¬ ohne essen bezahlt. Ãber eine ReisebÃ¼ro gebucht!

Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum!

Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert! In 2010 bin ich auch wieder dort. 2009 machen wir einen Roadtrip Ã¼ber 2 Wochen mit 7 Bikeparks!

Ach ja die Franzosen sind Teilweise schon etwas komisch uns gegeÃ¼ber gewesen, aber egal, Biken war supi!!!

GruÃ Sebastian


----------



## toddy (8. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr PDS-Jünger,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob der Ort Chatel empfehlenswert als Startpunkt ist? Hätte dort die Möglichkeit, günstig an eine Ferienwohnung zu kommen!
Oder geht der Ort überhaupt nicht?

Sind die Trails in dem Video von Willi die Strecken aus dem Bikepark oder die "normalen" Trails?
Geht es auf den Trails auch mal Bergauf oder ist man nur im Abwärtsrausch, bei letzterem müsste ich mich wohl langsam nach einem Fullface umschauen! 

lg toddy


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. April 2009)

Hallo Toddy, also wenn du billig in Chatel an eine Wohnung kommst, mach das ruhig. Du kommst von jedem Ort in Portes du Soleil an die Strecken, dass Problem ist meistens am ende des Tages, wenn du zurück möchtest, dass du in manchen Ecken sehr auf die Uhrzeit achten musst, sonst fährt der Lift nicht mehr. Die Strecken in meinem Video sind teils Verbindungswege und teils permanente DH-Strecken, obwohl man sagen muss dass die Vewrbindungswege den DH-Strecken manchmal in nichts nach stehen Also Protektoren und Fullface würde ich immer empfehlen, man hat eh nicht viel Schutz am Körper und eigentlich kannst du bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen dich nur dem Bergabrausch hingeben
Gruß Willi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephie (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
unsere Gruppe fährt diesen Sommer zum 3. Mal nach PDS und wir können es alle kaum abwarten! Es ist einfach der Hammer dort!
Anspruchsvoll aber toll, sind ja schließlich Berge und keine Hügel
Im ersten Jahr haben wir in Chatel gewohnt. Um alles Gebiete von dort aus zu erreichen sollte man am Besten ein Auto dabei haben, sonst läuft man Gefahr den letzten Lift zu verpassen. 
Wie im letzten Jahr werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder in Morzine wohnen, von dort erreicht man alle anderen Orte und kann abends ohne Zeitdruck zum Ort abfahren. 
Unsere Ferienhäuser, die wir gebucht haben hatten alle eine Garage oder einen verschließbaren Raum für unsere Räder. Das sollte man im Vorfeld abklären. Safety first!  
Die Ferienhäuser sind fast zur Hälfte billiger als im Winter. Die letzten zwei Jahre haben wir nur rund 260 Euro pro Person und Woche ausgegeben. Für alles: Essen, Sprit, Wohnung, Liftpass,.... Das ist günstiger als ein All-inclusiv  Urlaub auf Malle!!
Was die Sprache angeht: versucht wenigstens euch auf französisch zu verständigen. Das zeugt von eurem Respekt und Interesse an der frz. Kultur, auch wenn es dann letztendlich nicht klappt die Franzosen wissen das zu schätzen. Viele sprechen dort auch englisch (wahrscheinlich auf Grund der vielen, vielen englischen Gäste) aber sie tun es nicht gerne und sind dann meist auch etw reserviert.
Auf jedenfall  solltet ihr auch neben den genialen Abfahrten, die alle(!) per Lift zu erreichen sind, die regionale Küche probieren! Traditionelles Raclette, Käsefondue oder die Wurst und der Käse aus der Region ein Traum! Ich wünsch euch allen dort viel Spass, es ist definitiv die Reise wert! Wir fahren in der ersten August Woche hin, vielleicht sieht man sich dort! 
Grüße
Stephie


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (22. April 2009)

@stephie
dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal!Wir sind auch in der ersten August woche in Morzine!!
Gibts da eigentlich Liftkarten für eine ganze Woche?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. April 2009)

Liftkarte ist fÃ¼r 6 Tage. Hat letztes Jahr glaube ich 63 â¬ gekostet!!!


----------



## stephie (22. April 2009)

@ Gh0st_Rid3r
ja vielleicht trifft man sich, ich hab 'n gelbes Transition Preston
Liftpass ist wohl etwas teurer geworden dieses Jahr 80 Euro für 6 Tage.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/sommer_al/Remontees mecaniques/Tarifs_sommer.html


----------



## FRpupe (27. April 2009)

supidupi, danke für die ganzen tipps!!! 

ham jetzt auch morzine gebucht in der zweiten augustwoche. also falls da noch mehr aus dem forum unterwegs sind - keep contact!


----------



## Fraser__ (3. Juni 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> So haben jetzt für die erste August Woche in Morzine gebucht!!
> 
> Ist sonst noch jemand zu der Zeit unten??
> 
> Gruß




Sind auch die erste August Woche bei Morzine auf nem Campingplatz. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!!


----------



## baiano (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

sind dieses Jahr vom 15.08. bis 22.08. mit ca 14. Leuten zum 3. Mal in Morzine. Haben uns ein komplettes Chalet in unmittelbarer Liftnähe gemietet. Kalkulieren auch immer so mit ca. 300 pro Person und Woche an Verpflegung und Unterkunft, Anreise etc. Also schon recht günstig.

Mal eine Frage an die Experten: Wie fahrt ihr von Avoriaz nach Morzine runter? Fahren meistens die offizielle Route wo man nachher bei der fetten Sperrung links abbiegt. Was ist denn hinter der Sperrung zu erwarten? Kenne aber auch den Weg unter dem Lift runter wo man hinter der Lift-Mittelstation wieder in einen kleinen Trail abbiegt. Dort kann einem aber schon mal ein Spazierstock aufs Kreuz fliegen..
Gibt es sonst interessante Alternativen die man mal ausprobieren sollte? 
In der Übersichtskarte ist ausserdem noch eine DH-Piste in Avoriaz  eingetragen, die scheint aber nicht wirklich existent zu sein?

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch ein paar Anregungen, es kann ja nie schaden den Horizont ein wenig zu erweitern. 

Gruss
felix


----------



## Hi-Flyer (9. Juni 2009)

Hi wollte mal fragen wer alles vom 4.7.-11.7. in Morzine ist? Ich werd mit 2-3 Kumpels zum ersten mal da hin fahren. Ein paar nette leute die sich etwas auskennen währen evtl nicht schlecht zum Biken und Party machen


----------



## Dragon46 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr,
wir fahren dieses Jahr auch wieder zum PDS und sind vom 26.06.09 bis zum 4.7 dort.
Wir haben mit 14 Leuten ein Chatel und zahlen pro nase 100 euro dafür.

Morzine oder Les Gents sind sehr gute Ausgangspunkte für touren in der Ecke.

Nehmt auf jeden Fall genug Ersatzschlüuche und Bremsklötze mit.
Die kosten dort ungefähr 1/3 mehr als hier.

Ich werd die tage mal die Videos der Helm Cam hochladen.


----------



## LIDDL (14. Juni 2009)

so, wir werden von 13.-16. Juli in PdS sein.

ich denke Morzin wird Startpunkt werden, muss aber wohnung noch suchen.

noch wer da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (14. Juni 2009)

peniskopf -.- stefan


----------



## Hi-Flyer (18. Juni 2009)

Also wir fahren mit 5 leuten vom 4.7 - 11.7 nach Morzine. 
Wer ist zu dieser Zeit noch da unten? Evtl könnte man sich ja mal zum Biken und Party machen verabreden...


----------



## lieschke77 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Also wir fahren mit 5 leuten vom 4.7 - 11.7 nach Morzine.
> Wer ist zu dieser Zeit noch da unten? Evtl könnte man sich ja mal zum Biken und Party machen verabreden...


  hey wir sind zur gleichen zeit unten und machen nen kleinen roadtrip durch die schweiz falls euch da zwei typen einer nen fieß gelb grünen intense m1 der andere mit nem bunten kona stinker 9 der eigenartig aussieht trefft, wir sind´s einfach vollquatschen
gruß


----------



## Hi-Flyer (18. Juni 2009)

hey coole sache.. man könnte ja auch ma nummer austauschen und sich dann verabreden


----------



## Hi-Flyer (19. Juni 2009)

Wer fährt noch alles zu der gleichen zeit nach Porte du Soleil oder speziel nach Morzine?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2009)

gibts vielleicht GPS Daten von den "Runden" über die Berge ?
gibt ja die Runde mit 30 / 45 / 70 km .... 

freu mich schon wie Sau drauf ....


----------



## u_l_i (20. Juni 2009)

hi leutz.
fahren in ner woche los, für zwei wochen nach pds.
sind zu dritt und mitm campingbus unterwegs. also wohl auf campingplätzen anzutreffen sein. hat jm mit dem c-platz "Camping Les Marmottes" erfahrung?
bis dann dort unten!


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juni 2009)

hey jungs. auch ich will nicht jungfräulich sterben und fahre demnach mit meinen jungs (insg. 5 leute) ebenfalls nach portes du soleil. 
jetzt habe ich schon raus gehört, daß morzine wohl strategisch am sinnvollsten erscheint. allerdings wollen da wohl alle hin und ist wohl somit recht "teuer", oder ist nur so ne vermutung.
allerdings wäre es mir recht, wenn mir jemand ein appartement nennen kann, mit dem er super erfahrungen gemacht hat. kann mir da jemand nen link zu schicken?! wir brauchen nur nen sauberes bett, ne saubere toilette und ne küche.
welcher ort wäre denn noch recht empfehlenswert außer morzine?
danke schon mal für eure hinweise.
wir brennen schon auf portes du soleil und hoffen, zu eurem leidwesen , daß portes du soleil neue "freunde" gefunden hat nach unserem urlaub.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (21. Juni 2009)

Servus.. 
also wir fahren auch das erste mal nach Portes du Soleil.. ich hab von jedem gesagt bekommen das Morzine der beste ausgangspunkt ist. Wir haben dort ein appartment für eine woche und zahlen insgesamt 200 also wirklich spot billig! und da wir zu fünft fahren zahlt jeder nur 40 

Ich hab die wohnung bei www.fewo-direkt.de gefunden die haben noch viele angebote die alle recht günstig sind.

Wann wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnarf (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wir wollen in 2 Wochen für 5 Tage nach Morzine, haben allerdings keine Unterkunft gebucht...hat schonmal jemand in dem Zeitraum vor Ort gebucht ?? Da solls ja irgendwo eine Touristen Info geben über die man dann vor Ort buchen kann, hat das mal jemand gemacht ?


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juni 2009)

also wenn du mich meinst hi-flyer, dann kann ich dir sagen, daß wir vom 18.07-25.07. fahren werden. also, wenn du wieder weg bist. 
dann gehe ich gleich mal deinen link durch und schue mal, was ich so finde. dank dir schon mal.

@gnarf
also wir haben das mal in saalbach gemacht mit dem touristikinfo. hat super geklappt. allerdings muß man sich im klaren sein, daß man zeitig da ist, weil die sonst zu haben. und dann hast du das problem, daß nen ganzer tag dabei drauf geht. ein jahr später haben wir das gleiche spielchen in meran/bozen gemacht. auch hier: um mittag da sein, um noch genug auswahl zu haben und wie gesagt: dann ist der tag rum.
also am besten vorher buchen, früh da sein und dann noch ab auf's bike. hat die erfahrung gezeigt


----------



## gnarf (23. Juni 2009)

jo ok, naja Kollege is grad im Urlaub  Egal wir riskierens einfach, fahren denke ich mal nachts und kommen dann morgens an, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (24. Juni 2009)

@ gnarf

wann fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## Rune Roxx (25. Juni 2009)

Moin, auch ich mag mich in PdS Berge runterstürzen und habe mich auch schon für Morzine entschieden. Bin aktuell noch auf Dach-über-dem-Kopf-Suche. Ferienwohnungen oder Campingplätze wurden ja auch schon diskutiert. Da ich mich für so Späße aber zu alt fühle wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand ein brauchbares Hotel empfehlen kann. Sollte natürlich biketauglich sein, sauber, halbwegs modern und idealerweise nen Pool haben. That's it, basically.

Danke!


----------



## Andi-one (25. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es denn aktuell in PDS aus???

Grundsätzlich sind die Alpen wohl im Moment kein gutes Reiseziel (Erdrutsche und Überschwemmungen).

Da wir morgen in den Bike-Urlaub starten steht PDS evtl. zur Auswahl...

was meint ihr????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (25. Juni 2009)

schau dir doch mal den wetter bericht für morzine an bestes wetter 23°C und sonnenschein.. oder guck doch mal auf die webcams


----------



## Bloodhound5 (25. Juni 2009)

Muss mich hier auch mal ransetzen und das fertig Planen, wir wollen letzte Juli und erste August-Woche runter. so ca. 10 Leute, net nur Biker sondern bunt gemischt (Mädels!!!  ) 

danke für den fewo webtip, schaut gut aus was es da so hat. Man, hab ich bock


----------



## Andi-one (26. Juni 2009)

also die kommende Woche soll so durchwachsen mit Gewittern sein...

wie sind da die Erfahrungen in PDS, ist es dort fahrbar, oder sollte man dann doch lieber auf besseres Wetter warten???

ist evtl. im Moment einer vor Ort und liest hier mit???


----------



## Trickz (29. Juni 2009)

du wirst in den alpen nie vor nem gewitter verschont bleiben 
muss man aber auch mal mitmachen


----------



## Mr G. (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mit Interesse diesen und viel andere über die Sufu gefundene Threads über PDS gelesen, weil ich mir seit längerer Zeit vornehme dorthin zu fahren.
Nun kommen doch einige Fragen auf, es wäre schön, wenn Ihr zur "Aufklärung" beitragen könntet.

Viele (die meisten) sind ja tierisch begeistert (wahrscheinlich auch zurecht) von diesem Gebiet und seiner Vielfalt.
Aber was ich suche sind vor allem Trails, die schmal und verblockt sind, bei denen man mit Balance etc. arbeiten muß - gerne auch schmale Serpentinen etc. - Wanderpfade eben, die  ursprünglich für Fußläufer von Fußläufern gemacht wurden (Bannalp bei Engelberg ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür - wobei das nicht jeder kennen muß) oder der Caprazoppa in Finale - wobei der nicht so megaverblockt ist)

Die meisten Videos zeigen aber eher Geschwindigkeitsabfahrten mit vielen Anliegern, kleinen Sprüngen, Tables etc. und in der Beschreibung in der Presse war von "Karrenwegen" die Rede.

Finde ich das oben beschriebene in PDS oder heißt dort "schwer" vor allem sacksteil, rutschig, Doubles und Drops - nicht dass ich das nicht mag - aber das gibt es in gewisser Weise ja auch in in Bikeparks des Sauerlandes, nur kürzer (außer steil).

Da ich eher mit 140mm unterwegs bin macht mir Bremswellensurfen nicht so viel Spass und die schweren Leihbikes da unten haben gesalzene Preise (89,- für einen Freerider... alter Schwede). 

PDS ist natürlcih wegen des Biketransports sehr ansprechend - hochfahren kann ich zu Hause auch)

Zum Vergleich vielleicht - ich kenne Finale Ligure ganz gut und mag diese Trails durchaus, auch wenn die nicht so technisch sind - aber die haben durch ihre Breite und Linienführung halt starken Trailcharakter.

Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion aufmachen über das bessere Gebiet oder was ein schwerer Trail ist, sondern nur Vergleichsmöglichkeiten liefern.

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich teilen könntet.

Bin sehr gespannt.

Mr. G.


----------



## rsu (29. Juni 2009)

Mr G. schrieb:


> Aber was ich suche sind vor allem Trails, die schmal und verblockt sind, bei denen man mit Balance etc. arbeiten muß - gerne auch schmale Serpentinen etc. - Wanderpfade eben, die  ursprünglich für Fußläufer von Fußläufern gemacht wurden (Bannalp bei Engelberg ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür - wobei das nicht jeder kennen muß) oder der Caprazoppa in Finale - wobei der nicht so megaverblockt ist)



Meine Antwort: Vergiss PdS wenn Du auf Vertriden stehst. Selbst Sachen wie Bannalp sind rar.

Wenn Du Freude an Northshoreelementen hast dann macht es noch Sinn, da gibt es ein paar nette Sachen. Ansonsten trifft Dein Eindruck zu, eher Speed auf "künstlichen" Strecken und nicht mit alpinen Wanderwegen zu vergleichen. Habe mein Rad dort nirgends hochgetragen, also keine Ahnung ob da noch mehr geht.

Sehe gerade dass Du mit 140mm unterwegs bist. Mein Eindruck/Meinung, nicht unter 180mm wegen der teils massiven Bremswellen und Abwasserrinnen. Vielleicht bist Du aber leidensfähiger


----------



## flö (29. Juni 2009)

wir hatten letztes jahr sogar nen haarteil-fahrer in der gruppe. alles ist möglich. (war allerdings au n panzer der marke nicoblei ) Er hatte spaß, geht dieses jahr aber nimmer mit. Soviel zu 140 mm.

Anyway... hat denn irgendjemand nen richtigen Plan von der gegend, kennt sich richtig aus, oder is sogar jemand von dort? Ich will diesses jahr nämlich auch mal mehr flowige trails fahren anstatt immer nur DH-geschrabbel.
Bräuchte dazu mal nen insider, mit dem mal evtl auch pms austauschen kann. (also kurznachrichten, keine PräMenstruale Syndrome... )
Das wär echt klasse!! (ne karte hab ich, aber kp was davon "fahrbar" ist)


----------



## Manusa (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo sind auch mit einer kleine Gruppe in PDS.
Hab da mal was von so einer Seilbahn gehört in der man mit Kopf nach vorne liegend über das Tal rauscht.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es das wirklich in der nähe gibt und wenn ja wo und wie teuer sowas ist?


----------



## Trickz (29. Juni 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Hallo sind auch mit einer kleine Gruppe in PDS.
> Hab da mal was von so einer Seilbahn gehört in der man mit Kopf nach vorne liegend über das Tal rauscht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es das wirklich in der nähe gibt und wenn ja wo und wie teuer sowas ist?



Nennt sich Fantasticable und findest du unter anderem in Chatel.
Kostet 34 oder 35 Euro, gibt aber auch Gruppentarife.
Dieses Jahr häng ich mich auch mal rein 

2. Augustwoche, freu mich schon tierisch


----------



## Manusa (29. Juni 2009)

Cool, ich hab echt schon lange gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Wird bestimmt ein mords Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (29. Juni 2009)

keiner vom Forum in der Woche vom 13.-18.Juli in PdS?
Schade


----------



## rsu (29. Juni 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Hallo sind auch mit einer kleine Gruppe in PDS.
> Hab da mal was von so einer Seilbahn gehört in der man mit Kopf nach vorne liegend über das Tal rauscht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es das wirklich in der nähe gibt und wenn ja wo und wie teuer sowas ist?



Ja gibts und sieht ziemlich witzig aus von unten. War glaube ich bei Chatel in der Nähe.


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2009)

Hat echt niemand eine Hotelempfehlung für Morzine?


----------



## Freistiler (30. Juni 2009)

Check this:
www.resa-morzine.com
Von/Bis alles dabei. 
In einiger Zeit könnte ich Dir vom "l'igloo" erzählen, dafür muß ich aber erstmal hin.


----------



## John McLeash (30. Juni 2009)

@LIDDL

sind in der Woche da in Morzine...
Bist du alleine unten? Kannst gern mit uns mitfahren.

Kennt sich jemand mit den Pisten abseits des Parks aus?

Wir würden gerne auch mal ein paar lange Singletrails mit Uphill fahren.
Oder weiss jemand ne gute Karte für die Gegend?

Danke, Jonas


----------



## rsu (1. Juli 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Oder weiss jemand ne gute Karte für die Gegend?



Es gibt schweizer/französische Topographische Karten die man auch in D im guten Fachhandel bekommt oder ggf. vor Ort.

Für PdS bräuchte man vom schweizer Topoamt glaube ich die 250er Wanderkarte 1:50000. Die gelbe mit extra in rot markierten Wanderwegen gibt es zwar lt Index, aber die Markierung fehlt für Wanderwege auf der französischen Seite. Von daher evtl gleich eine franz. Wanderkarte nehmen.

http://www.swisstopo.admin.ch/internet/swisstopo/de/home/products/maps/leisure/hiking.html


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2009)

@Liddl, John: Wir kommen am 15. oder 16.7. 
Für schöne Trails abseits des Parks wäre ich auch zu haben.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (1. Juli 2009)

Googelt doch mal nach VTopo, ist ein französischer Herausgeber, die haben ein Buch mit Touren usw im Portes du soleil. Das gibts auch in englisch.


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juli 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Check this:
> www.resa-morzine.com
> Von/Bis alles dabei.
> In einiger Zeit könnte ich Dir vom "l'igloo" erzählen, dafür muß ich aber erstmal hin.



Danke! Hatte nur gehofft jemand hat schon Erfahrung gemacht, von der ich profitieren könnte, da die Infos auf der Seite doch eher... äh, es gibt bessere Seiten. ZB solche, bei denen, wenn man die englische Version wählt, nicht die Hälfte französisch bleibt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (1. Juli 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Ja gibts und sieht ziemlich witzig aus von unten. War glaube ich bei Chatel in der Nähe.



ja, das ist in chatel und geht über den alpinen slopestyleparcours. bzw startpunkt ist oben am zweiten lift der von chatel hochgeht. plaine d'irgendwas.


für singletrailsucher hier mal meine erfahrungen mit übersichtskarte. 
http://www.powderguide.com/magazin.php?ID_Sub=2777&display=113&displayback=112

ne karte vor ort zu kaufen zu den kostenlosen übersichtskarten empfhielt sich dennoch. ohne eine karte bleibt man doch meist auf den ausgeschilderten pisten.


----------



## lieschke77 (1. Juli 2009)

noch drei mal pennen und dann geht´s endlich los. na dann hals- und kopfknochenbruch
ick wünsche uns allen die wir dieses jahr die schweiz und frankreich rocken, bestes wetter und spaß ohne das der arzt kommt. macht es gut leute
gruß Downhillberlin.de


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Juli 2009)

Rune Roxx schrieb:


> Hat echt niemand eine Hotelempfehlung für Morzine?



Hi,
wir waren zu zweit in der zweiten Juni-Woche da, also bevor die Saison großartig losging. 
Gewohnt haben wir im "Hotel La Combe Humbert". Die Besitzer waren super freundlich. Es gibt einen abgeschlossenen Raum für Bikes und Klamotten. Abend haben sie uns einen Schlauch vor die Tür gelegt, damit wir die Bikes abspritzen können. Als wir unsere nassen Knieschoner und Schuhe draußen zum Trocknen in die Sonne gelegt haben und die Sonne dann weg ging, haben sie die Sachen in den warmen Heizungsraum gelegt. Super service also! 


Zu Trails abseits der Pisten:
Wir haben auf eigene faust ein paar Trails auf der Morzine-Seite entdeckt, die steil, wurzelig, matschig parallel zu den normalen Tracks verlaufen. Dann hatten wir noch einen lokal getroffen und der hat uns noch ein paar andere Trails gezeigt (man war der fix), die es ganz schön in sich hatten. Da gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Menge interessantes und auch schweres. Daher kann ich nur den Tip geben, einfach in einem der Bike-Läden mal zu fragen, ob die verraten, wo die Strecken liegen.

Der Streckenzustand generell war sehr gut, wenn aber regenbedingt teilweise sehr matschig. Für mich war der Matsch mal ein gutes Training. Auf der Les Gets Seite gab es auf ein paar Strecken recht viele Bremswellen. Nichts aber, was großartig stört. Einige Strecken waren aber auch noch gesperrt, sodass man ahnen kann, dass da noch dran gearbeitet wird. 

Viel Spaß an alle, die noch fahren. Wird sicher geil!

PS: Ein paar Fotos sind in meiner Galerie


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir fahren die letzte August Woche nach Morzine.
Ich habe mir hier mal alles durchgelesen aber die Frage die noch bleibt ist wie hoch ist generel der Schwierigkeitsgrad ?
Wir sind nicht ganz so fit und auch schon alle 30 
Wie sind denn die Strecken im vergleich zum Bikepark Winterberg z.B. ?


----------



## ridester (5. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Wir fahren die letzte August Woche nach Morzine.
> Ich habe mir hier mal alles durchgelesen aber die Frage die noch bleibt ist wie hoch ist generel der Schwierigkeitsgrad ?
> ...



Hallo Kunstflieger,

generell ist eigentlich alles fahrbar, auch wenn Ihr nicht ganz so perfekt fahrt. 
Einige Trails sollte man sich aber besser schenken, z.B. der unter dem Lift Super Morzine verlaufende Single Trail.
Geht auch, hat aber ein paar richtig knackige Ecken drin die den einen oder anderen schon verzweifeln lassen könnten.
Diese Trails sind dann allerdings nicht unbedingt mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad gekennzeichnet.

Grundsätzlich gibts aber fast überall einfache Umfahrungen, an Eurer Stelle würde ich mich nicht davon abhalten lassen.

Und 30 ist doch kein Alter, wir sind hier gerade in Morzine und Mitte dreißig und drüber


----------



## gnarf (5. Juli 2009)

@ Ridester: wie issen das Wetter so zur Zeit da ?? Lt. Vorhersage is ja eher Regen oder ?
WIr fahren morgen los, hab schonmal die MuddyMarys draufgezogen )
Wir suchen auch eher einfachere lange Single Trails oder auch so Richtung Freeride Willingen ?! Naja wird schon passen, hauptsache bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridester (5. Juli 2009)

Wetter:

Heute durchwachsen, größtenteils aber trocken tagsüber. Jetzt gerade regnets hier in Morzine vor sich hin.
Die Aussichten sind aber scheinbar nicht so schlecht für die nächste Woche.

Mit Regen sollte man hier aber immer rechnen, habs noch nie durchgängig trocken erlebt  Also Regenklamotten einpacken, ein zweites Paar Bikeschuhe und wer hat nen Fender für die Gabel...

Sieht zwar scheixxe aus, sorgt aber dafür dass man zumindest was sieht.


----------



## Nataschamaus (6. Juli 2009)

He, wir wollen morgen auch kommen. Gebt doch mal Bescheid wie die Wetteraussichten vor Ort so gemeldet werden. Hier im Web findet man bloß schlechtes Wetter.
Findet man spontan vor Ort auch noch was billiges zum Übernachten für zwei Leutz( außer Zeltplatz ) ?
Dank euch.
Matze


----------



## dageed (6. Juli 2009)

Servus! 
Fährt denn jemand zwischen 08. und 15. August ein paar Tage nach PDS und hätte noch einen Platz für Rider und Bike frei? Wäre natürlich extrem fein, wenn auch wohntechnisch was zusammen gehen würde (Chalet/Apartment), was sich ja kostendämmend und spassfördernd auswirken würde ;-) 
Gruß, dageed


----------



## matzerium (6. Juli 2009)

hallo,

wir waren letzte woche in morzine. war echt unglaublich gut. es gibt super viele strecken, die man fast alle problemlos fahren kann, wenn die hände noch mitmachen... 

also viel spaß.

waren in l´igloo, bikes waren geliehen // alles war gut.


----------



## gnarf (10. Juli 2009)

wir waren jetzt auch 4 Tage in Morzine, leider viel Regen und sehr schlammige Strecken und alles sehr teuer vor Ort. 
Waren im Hotel La Comb Humbert, weils hier empfohlen wurde..und ich kannse weiterempfehlen, obwohl die tatsächliche kein Wort deutsch oder englisch sprechen, zwischen durch haben Sie dann Ihre Tochter angerufen die dann übers Telefon übersetzt hat 
Gestern war das Wetter dann gut, vlt bleibts ja so ?!

Wir waren jetzt nur auf der franz. Seite, kann ma da eigentlich die schweizer Seite leicht erreichen ? Per Shuttle Bus oder wie käme man da hin von Morzine ???


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2009)

Um in die Schweiz zu kommen nimmst du den Lift richtung Avoriaz hoch und dann links runter ins andere Tal.


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. Juli 2009)

da stehen dann auch irgendwo Schilder "retour a suisse" (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## LIDDL (15. Juli 2009)

nix wars!

hab mir auf der Mega die hand gebrochen  
keine Mega! kein PdS! nix!


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Juli 2009)

so, nach langem hin und her fahren wir jetzt morgen abend los und bleiben 1 woche, wir suchen uns bei morzine nen campingplatz mit dieser karre:





naja, mag mal nicht versprechen, das die kisten immer gefüllt sind  vielleicht sieht man ja jemanden aus dem forum?




LIDDL schrieb:


> nix wars!
> 
> hab mir auf der Mega die hand gebrochen
> keine Mega! kein PdS! nix!



ojeoje, sehr ärgerlich. wünsche gute besserung , was aber wohl nur n sehr kleiner trost ist....


----------



## u_l_i (16. Juli 2009)

kann den campingplatz in montriond empfehlen. liegt zwar direkt neben nem sägewerk und ist nicht besonders modern ausgestattet, aber dafür auf einer ebene mit morzine und damit easy zu erreichen (ca. 1,5km durchn park)
mit campingbus und drei leuten haben wir 20euro die nacht gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Juli 2009)

u_l_i schrieb:


> kann den campingplatz in montriond empfehlen. liegt zwar direkt neben nem sägewerk und ist nicht besonders modern ausgestattet, aber dafür auf einer ebene mit morzine und damit easy zu erreichen (ca. 1,5km durchn park)
> mit campingbus und drei leuten haben wir 20euro die nacht gezahlt.



danke für tipp  wir probieren das mal aus!
tagsüber sägt das sägewerk, nachts ich!


----------



## u_l_i (16. Juli 2009)

joa tagsüber is egal, nachts läuft da halt irgendso nen generator oder lüftung oder was weiß ich. also bei leichtem schlaf - oropax einpacken


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt darum bitten falls jemand ne günstige Unterkunft in Morzine (PDS) weis oder vermitteln kann soll sich dringend bei mir melden.
Ich will die erste Augustwoche nach Portes du solei/ Morzine. Wir sind 2 Personen.

Dank euch im Voraus 

Gruß

Fabs


----------



## Freistiler (16. Juli 2009)

Hotel? Chalet? Camping? Brücke?
Falls Hotel, schau mal nach dem "l'igloo". Hat drei Sterne, was allerdings nicht die Welt bedeutet, aber es ist sauber und soweit tiptop wenn die Anprüche nicht zu hoch sind; aber wichtig war uns schonmal der abschließbare Bike-Raum im hinteren Keller. (Der uns gezeigt wurde nachdem das Zimmermädchen morgens beim Bettenmachen über unsere Bikes gestolpert ist. Ansonsten TV, Sauna, Gemeinschaftsküche wenn man möchte, Wasseranschluss zum Bike-Putzen usw. www.resa-morzine.com ; darüber haben wir gebucht.
Wir haben für ein Doppelzimmer mit Übernachtung und Frühstück 120 Euro pro Mann für 4 Nächte bezahlt.
Aber das Beste: Ca. 70 Meter von der Lifstation der "Pleney" entfernt und total zentral in Morzine.

www.hoteligloo-morzine.com


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

Dank Dir ich versuch es mal... einziges Problem die Seite ist auf Französisch... mal meine Kollegen fragen wer mir dies übersetzen kann 
Auf  www.resa-morzine.com find ich alles sehr teuer... Das www.hoteligloo-morzine.com werd ich mal kontaktieren.


----------



## toddy (16. Juli 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Dank Dir ich versuch es mal... einziges Problem die Seite ist auf Französisch... mal meine Kollegen fragen wer mir dies übersetzen kann
> Auf  www.resa-morzine.com find ich alles sehr teuer... Das www.hoteligloo-morzine.com werd ich mal kontaktieren.



 120 Euro pro Person für 4 Tage ist i.O., aber 180-200 Euro pro Person für 7 Tage ist zu teuer


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

ich suche einfach nach was richtig günstigem... hab bisher das günstigste Angebot 12Km von Morzine für eine kleine Wohnung für 230,- die Woche gefunden. Nur halt 12km entfehrnt! Zudem hab ich nie gesagt zu teuer!
Wenn Du was findest das 180 kostet für 1 Woche dann zeig es mir bitte!


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2009)

hotel oder pension oder wohnung...?


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

Egal... günstig muss es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (16. Juli 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Wenn Du was findest das 180 kostet für 1 Woche dann zeig es mir bitte!


habe ich nicht gesagt! dort steht pro person pro woche!


----------



## fabs8 (16. Juli 2009)

egal 

Ich suche weiter...


----------



## u_l_i (16. Juli 2009)

wir hatten ne 4mann bude (ferienwohnung, sehr sauber, gut ausgestattet) für 300 pro woche (7Tage). sind einfach in morzine zur touristen-info gegangen, was natürlich eine sehr bequeme und einfache variante ist. ferienwohnungen sind sicherlich auch noch günstigere zu finden, sodass man pro person und woche (7tage) auf so 80 kommen kann.
über internetseiten zum online-buchen hab ich kein plan.


----------



## trek (18. Juli 2009)

wie schauts eigentlich mit dem multipass aus? der wird ja auf der website angeboten, es steht aber keine info dabei ob der auch für den bikepark gilt


----------



## dubbel (18. Juli 2009)

- 5 swimming-pools and 2 lakes
- 21 *moutain-lifts for hikers*
- 5 cultural sites
- 10 tennis courts
- 2 ice-rinks
- 3 tourist road-trains
- 850 km of foot paths 

fÃ¼r 1,- â¬ pro tag auch noch freie fahrt im lift ist wohl Ã¼bertrieben...


----------



## trek (18. Juli 2009)

ok danke

aber ich kenn ein gebiet in österreich wo unter anderem auch die bikecard bei einer übernachtung dabei ist für lau,

daher meine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (21. Juli 2009)

Wie es aussieht könnt es jetzt ein Roadtrip mit Bus werden... Vorot werden wir sehen ob wir was bekommen und wenn nicht dann wird eben im Bus gepennt 

Ansonst wenn jemand was hat oder weis gerne PN.


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Juli 2009)

Hei, wir sind ab Samstag in Morzine. Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein paar Restaurantempfehlungen? Und wo im Ort kann man gemütlich frühstücken?

Wir sind mit goldenem Specialized (Mädchenrad) und weißem Morewood (Männerrad) am Start. Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. Juli 2009)

Wir sind ebenfalls am Samstag unten, wohnen wenns klappt in nem Haus direkt am Super-Morzine-Lift. Freu mir grad ein Ast. 

Hätten evtl auch noch 2-3 Schlafplätze frei (fabs?), also wer was braucht fürr paar Nächte kann sich ggf. melden. (PN, dann gibts Handynummer)  Und sonst auch 

Bikes sind bei uns 2 Votec V.FR, 1 Solid Mission in Grün, Rest weiß ich nicht  Wird hammer, kanns kaum erwarten. wir sehen uns!

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## fabs8 (21. Juli 2009)

Servus,

wielang seid Ihr in PDS? Ich will am 7.8. losfahren...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. Juli 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wielang seid Ihr in PDS? Ich will am 7.8. losfahren...



ah, ne, So lang leider nicht. Du klangst vorhin so als würde es gleich losgehen 

Sind eine Woche, also bis zum 1.8 dort, vielleicht paar Tage länger.

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Juli 2009)

Wir sind nur von Samstag bis Donnerstag dort. Außer, es gefällt uns richtig gut, dann verlängern wir evtl. Hatte lange nicht mehr so Vorfreude auf Urlaub


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2009)

Habe bis jetzt noch niemanden gehört, der dort war und nicht begeistert zurückgekehrt ist
Unter meinen Videos in der Signatur kannst du einige Filmchen unserer Aufenthalte von PDS finden, fallst du noch nicht dort warst.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2009)

yoah ... wir sind nu auch zu 7. ab Samstag ne Woche dort ... kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## fabs8 (22. Juli 2009)

Habt Ihr ne Pension oder Campingplatz?

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung bzgl. der Sicherheit am Campingplatz in PDS???


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2009)

wir habn nen Chale / Wohnung für 8 Leutz direkt in Morzine gebucht...

Sicherheit ... k.a. ich hab mind. 2 Schlösser für mein Bike das Tagsüber in Hausbleibt 
Nachts kommen beide da dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (22. Juli 2009)

Wollte jetzt auch ne kleine Wohnung buchen aber was preislich Interessant ist ist leider schon in der Zeit vergeben. Daher der Gedanke im Bus zu pennen.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (22. Juli 2009)

Gibts da unten eigentlich auch sowas wie die "A-Line" oder vermehrt Trails oder DH?!?


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Juli 2009)

u_l_i schrieb:


> kann den campingplatz in montriond empfehlen. liegt zwar direkt neben nem sägewerk und ist nicht besonders modern ausgestattet, aber dafür auf einer ebene mit morzine und damit easy zu erreichen (ca. 1,5km durchn park)
> mit campingbus und drei leuten haben wir 20euro die nacht gezahlt.


wir waren da jetzt 6 tage und es ist halt der einzige camping-platz. 2 leute im camper kosten 15 euro, jeder weitere übernachter 6 euro.
was ich ätzend fand, das am sägewerk nebenan pausenlos n gebläse lief, auch nachts. nich laut, aber wenn ich in der "natur" bin, würde ich mich über nächtliche ruhe schon freuen....
ist für mich n grund, das nächste mal lieber n günstiges appartment zu suchen.
was für den camping- platz spricht: die überaus gutaussehende und reizende betreiberin des campingplatzes, die anscheinend samstag abends im pausenraum ne strip-show gibt ; ) 
"einer ebene mit morzine"  was glaubst du was meine mitbiker über die 50hm bergauf jeden morgen geflucht haben 

ansonsten kann man in les gets am sessellift (der nicht läuft) am ortsausgang seinen camper abstellen, da muss man dann 0,90 euro /person/nacht an der touri- info zahlen, gibt aber keine duschen oder wc.

in morzine stehen einige camper an der gendamerie/campion- supermarkt (unten im tal, nähe sportzentrum/schwimmbad), hier gibt es n bezahl-klo. ist anscheinend geduldet.



Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Gibts da unten eigentlich auch sowas wie die "A-Line" oder vermehrt Trails oder DH?!?



prinzipiell gibt es alles, man kann auch schöne rr touren machen. die einfacheren strecken sind dann halt oft forstwege. die gebauten abfahrten sind leider oft mit bremslöchern durchsetzt, so das viel federweg immer angeraten ist. also mit 100mm wollte ich die gebauten strecken nicht runter fahren.
ansonsten kann man auch schöne cc- touren machen, bergauf und bergab und dabei weitab vom ganzen trubel radln. aber auch hier typisches gebirgs- terrain, sprich viel grober schotter, felsen usw. die nach guter federung verlangen

viel spass!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (23. Juli 2009)

mir fallen hier grade meine mitbiker weg, also wer lust ab, wir hätten noch plätze frei, owohl für fahrt und auch für wohnen. los gehts samstag früh/vormittag ab stuttgart. einfach pn  
Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Swagger (24. Juli 2009)

hi Aaron 
Gerade gelesen das ihr noch platz hättet..Bock hätt ich,obwohls bissl kurzfristig für mich ist wär ja praktisch in nen paar stunden schon das ihr losfahrt xD Also eine woche habt ihr geplant..das dürft bei mir hinhauen...
Wieviel leuts seit ihr bisher?was kostet die wohnung so?
am besten wärs falls du die nachricht noch liest,wenn mich schnell anrufen könntest.(017678342042)Wohne gleich um die ecke von euch in herrenberg.
wär top wenn dich kurz melden könntest
gruß Markus


----------



## Boogyman (28. Juli 2009)

Hi

ich komme nächste Woche auch mit meiner Freundin nach PDS. Sind zufällig noch andere Pärchen unterwegs?


----------



## trek (28. Juli 2009)

so, bin am wochenende aus pds zurück gekommen. wir waren 1 woche in chatel in einem 2* hotel für 120 inkl. frühstück, liftkarte für 6 tage hat 80  gekostet. PDS ist wohl wirklich Bikers pardadise. Es ist echt für jeden Fahrer etwas dabei, von ganz einfach und sehr flowig bis extrem steil und teilweise nicht mehr fahrbar. Die Schweizer Bikeparks und Strecken sind eher steiler und technischer, je weiter man nach Frankreich kommt umso flüssiger wird das ganze.

Der Trip ist echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## BigHighHit (29. Juli 2009)

Bin mit nem Kumpel in der 2. Augustwoche in der Nähe von Morzine untergebracht, wir planen den Aufenthalt für 4 Tage, wenns Wetter passt vll auch länger. 

Auf Youtube habe ich schon aktuelle (Juli 09) Vids gefunden, auf denen die Strecken gepflegt aussahen. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen der im Moment dort ist oder gerade zurückkommt? 
Vor 2 Jahren war dort nicht soviel mit Streckenpflege, deswegen die Frage.

Danke


----------



## P3 Killa (29. Juli 2009)

Hey, wie meine freundin ja schon weiter oben geschrieben hat sind wir nächste woche auch da!
Wir werden am 3. oder 4. starten und dann mindestens 1 woche bleiben.
Hat noch jemand Tips für ne Unterkunft? Bin das letzte mal auf gut glück hingefahren und hab dann auch was gefunden aber diesmal sollte es schon konkreter werden! Und kann mir noch jemand sagen wie das mit lebensmitteln insbesondere fleisch ist wenn man über die grenzen fährt?

grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2009)

hey leute!
also ich bin am samstag zurück gekommen und muß nach meinem ersten mal portes du soleil sagen: lieber 5-6 std. nach pds, als 6 std. an den gardasee.
DER HAMMER!
allerdings würde ich nächstes mal einiges anders machen. wir waren in morzine. bis auf die wirklich richtig geile abfahrten (ich glaube es war die schwarze linie) hat morzine für mich keinerlei vorteile. im gegenteil. du fährst  ca. 1 std. länger, als nach chatel. und von chatel aus kannst du ebenfalls alles erreichen, bzw. hat chatel ebenfalls richtig geile trails drum herum; wie eigentlich das gesammte gebiet. wer allerdings richtig schön springen üben will, der sollte nach morzine. da kannst du runter heizen und dich an jeden kicker, hügel etc. rantasten. hatte ich sonst irgendwo im gesammten pds-gebiet; und wir haben die pds-runde gemacht.

@ all suchende
wir haben eine 6 mann bude für 335 die woche gehabt. super eingerichtet, top sauber, nichts zu bemängeln.
einfach mal ne mail schreiben: [email protected]
 die frau ist super freundlich und antwortet auch in deutsch. (ich habe es auf französisch geschrieben; kommt bei den franzosen besser an )

ansonsten vielleicht noch 2 tipps:
1) leiht euch die helmkamera vor ort. ist so geil. super qualität (v.i.o.) und ihr schaut es euch definitiv 3x öfter an, als die bilder, die ihr macht. kosten: 50/tag
2) es gibt keinen pds-urlaub ohne regen. also vorbereitungen treffen: regensachen, 2. satz bremsbeläge etc.
und: ordentlich ersatzschläuche einpacken. die steine sind teilweise messerscharf.
so, das war's glaube ich für's erste mal. wer fragen hat, kann auch gerne ne pm schreiben. ich schicke ihm dann meine nummer und wir können telefonieren.

ach ja, noch was zu den strecken. sind zwar schon eingehend erwähnt worden, deshalb fasse ich es mal kurz zusammen:
alles fahrbar, bzw. umfahrbar. es ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. in einigen strecken ordentlich bremswellen (z.b. morzine). ansonsten habt ihr wirklich alles, was das herz begehrt: steine, waldboden, wurzeln, kicker, steilkurven, gaps etc.etc.etc.
und jetzt allen viel spaß, die noch hinfahren. ich bin auf jeden fall in naher und ferner zukunft wieder da.

KETTE RECHTS


----------



## average.stalker (1. August 2009)

ach wie geil!
wir sind heute gerade aus Morzine zurück gekommen und waren auch in einer Wohnung von Annie Baud (Haus Le Belvedere).
waren zum 2mal in Morzine und zum 4 mal insgesamt in PDS (Davor Les Croset und Champery) und ich fahr noch 1000mal hin.

alles oben gesagte unterschreib ich! 

ps: macht auch mit nem Enduro spaß, aber die Bremswellen hauen schon rein!


----------



## slash-sash (1. August 2009)

jo, bremswellen sind teilweise sehr heftig. lenker festhalten und durch sage ich da nur  wohl dem, der den ganzen tag schraubt oder massieren muß. soll ja gut für die unterarme ein:
also jungs: massiert eure frauen. dann dürft ihr auch öfter nach pds (so einfach ist der kreislauf!!!!)
sag mal averagestalker, wenn du jetzt schon in mehreren orten in pds warst, wo würdest du das 2. mal hin?
ich frage deswegen, weil ich überlege, das nächste mal nach chatel zu fahren, um mir 1 std. weniger anfahrt zu sparen. 5 std. langt auch.


----------



## average.stalker (1. August 2009)

ich fand morzine eigentlich bislang am besten.
da ist man halt ziemlich mittendrin, da gerade auch die strecken in Les Gets (Chavanne, Canyon etc) total super sind.
und sooo lange dauert es doch gar nicht nach chatel:
einfach in die Supermorzine-Gondel, den Lift der sich anschließt und dann die nette abfahrt (nach kurzer bergauf-passage) nach Les Lindarets runter, wieder hoch nach Chatel und schon biste da.
Außerdem sind die beiden roten und die blaue Strecke von Avoriaz nach Les Lindarets runter auch geil, kann man zum feierabend immer noch mal nehmen.
wir sind zurück nach Morzine 2x straße abgefahren (11 km bergab hehehe) und 1x halb über den "offiziellen" VTT-weg ab der mittelstation. 
das war leider ein flop.
total schlammiger, supersteiler wiesentrail, der dann in der schusslinie durch den wald geht. für mich bei matsch zu schwierig.
alternativ kann man ganz chillig richtung Montriond (zum See runter) fahren. auch nett.
Es gibt wohl von der oberen Supermorzine-Liftstation noch einen Trail richtung L'Elé runter - haben wir nicht probiert, da er ne längere bergauffahrt erfordert.

hach.. das ist schon sehr sehr nett in PDS (zurückwollenwill)


----------



## slash-sash (2. August 2009)

nee, da hast du mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. ich meinte nicht, daß es bis nach chatel zu lange dauert, sondern, daß die anfahrt mit dem auto von mir aus nach chatel nur 5 std. sind und wenn ich nach morzine fahre, es 6 std. anfahrt sind. die frage, die ich mir gestellt habe ist, ob ich nicht demnächst nach chatel fahre, nur 5std. statt 6 std. anfahrt habe und meine touren von chatel aus mache. geht ja auch.
das stimmt schon daß die strecken echt geil sind. auch wir haben mal diestraße und mal die offizielle "vtt"-strecke genommen. die ist echt schon der hammer. bei uns hat es auch noch geregnet. aber, ich bin mit erstaunlich wenig fußabsetzern runter gekommen.war mal ganz nett, etwas technischeres á la vertrider zu haben, nach den ganzen flow-/und hackerstrecken (ist nicht negativ gemeint, sondern zeigt einfach mal wieder die vielfalt  von pds auf) überigens haben wir die ganze strecke runter auch noch auf video.
ist meines erachtens ein MUß, sich in morzine ne helmkamera zu leihen und dann den ganzen tag zu rocken.


----------



## eLw00d (2. August 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die beiden roten und die blaue Strecke von Avoriaz nach Les Lindarets runter auch geil, kann man zum feierabend immer noch mal nehmen.



Die schwarze nicht zu vergessen!
Für mich die geilste Strecke im ganzen PdS Gebiet. (Von denen, die ich gefahren bin versteht sich  ) 
Dicht gefolgt von der (von unten gesehen) ganz rechten in Morgins.

Die Freeride Strecke in Les Gets würde ich auch sehr geil finden, wenn die nicht so ultimativ zerbombt wäre.
Ein bisschen ist ja ganz cool, aber der Mittelteil tat ja nur noch weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2009)

sind jetzt auch wieder da ... super super super 

@elwood: hey, haben dich sogar gesehen, in Les Linderetes paar mal, wir waren die Gruppe wo nen gelbes UFO mit am Start war....

hier mal nen Vid von uns ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTgcNZtILp8"]YouTube - PortesDuSoleil2009[/ame]


----------



## Ivery (2. August 2009)

Schönes Video!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2009)

wo war eigentlich verdammt noch mal der Sprung über das kleine Hüttchen in Les Gets ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. August 2009)

Der Sprung über das Hüttchen war in dem alten Bikepark auf dem Mont Cheri in Les Gets. Der Bikepark ist aber seit 2008 auf die Chavannes Seite gewandert und an den Hüttensprung, falls er überhaupt noch steht, kommst du nur durch schieben hin, da der Lift keine Bikes mehr nach ganz oben befördert.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## abiot (3. August 2009)

hey leutz!
bin ab nextem wochenende auch in PDS. kann mir 
von euch wer sagen, ob man in bzw. nähe morzine irgendwo
campen kann?
grüße


----------



## BigHighHit (3. August 2009)

Hi,

In Essert-Romand gibt es einen kleinen Campingplatz, dort sind wir ab Sonntag auch vertreten. Von dort sind es ca. 3-4km nach Morzine zum Lift - ist also pedalieren angesagt. 

Ansonsten soll es am Ortseingang von Morzine auch noch einen geben, den kenn ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## baiano (3. August 2009)

@jansonjanson 

sehr nettes video, wo sind denn die Holzelemente zu finden? Die scheinen neu zu sein oder? Werden ab dem 15. vor Ort sein und könnten uns das dann mal anschauen! 

Grussfelix


----------



## JansonJanson (3. August 2009)

Holzelemente findet man viele in Chatel auf der Shore 1 - 6, oder Les Gets Shore Line ... 

sind alle ganz nett zu fahren, bin zwar ab und an mit Lenker (780mm) angeeckt aber wat solls ...


----------



## eLw00d (3. August 2009)

Video ist echt cool!
An ein gelbes Ufo kann ich mich flüchtig erinnern. 
Es waren genrell ziemlich viele Deutsche da, fand ich. 

Hier sind so wenig Bilder...
Ein paar pics meiner Lieblingsstrecke:


----------



## Ivery (3. August 2009)

Sind ab dem 08.08 mit 6 Leuten in Morzine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (3. August 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Video ist echt cool!
> An ein gelbes Ufo kann ich mich flüchtig erinnern.
> Es waren genrell ziemlich viele Deutsche da, fand ich.
> 
> ...



"Das ist nicht steil, es ist nur schnell."


----------



## average.stalker (3. August 2009)

warum ist das video entfernt worden, das auf der vorseite gepostet wurde?
wollte gerade mal reingucken... schade...


----------



## Axalp (3. August 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> warum ist das video entfernt worden, das auf der vorseite gepostet wurde?
> wollte gerade mal reingucken... schade...



Da ist es wieder: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtVABiLIS-M"]YouTube - PortesDuSoleil09[/ame]


----------



## average.stalker (4. August 2009)

Ah. Super. Wo
ist das im Wald so ziemlich am Ende des Videos?


----------



## Axalp (4. August 2009)

Ich nehme an Du meinst den unteren Teil der Pleney-DH-Strecke.


----------



## dragon-777 (4. August 2009)

Ja, da bekommt man schon Lust, das Rad in's Auto zu werfen und hin zu fahren.


----------



## average.stalker (4. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Du meinst den unteren Teil der Pleney-DH-Strecke.



nee. vorher. aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch falsch...
sah ein wenig nach Canyon aus, isses aber nicht


----------



## JansonJanson (4. August 2009)

also die Stelle wo nur 2 Mann durch ne Art Canyon fahren ist Pleney DH ziemlich am Ende bevor man auf den Ziehweg zurück zur Station kommt ...


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2009)

super video! glückwunsch, bzw. danke. bin vor 2 wochen auch aus pds zurückgekommen und hätte jetzt sofort wieder bock dahin zu fahren. geht halt net  aber zur überbrückung schaue ich mir gerne das viedeo an.
auch wenn's jetzt in einen anderen thread gehört. darf ich mal fragen, mit welcher kamera ihr das gedreht habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isotonisch (4. August 2009)

wir sind auch ab 8.8 für ne woche in morzine !


----------



## average.stalker (4. August 2009)

aaaah klar. muss an der perspektive gelegen haben


----------



## Kurt (5. August 2009)

Verdammt, komme hier nicht weg, hab im Sommer Ausgangssperre. Gibt es irgendwo auf dieser Welt einen Bikepark, den man im Winter fahren kann. Ohne Schnee versteht sich, auf der unteren Erdseite


----------



## toddy (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre am 22.8 das erste mal nach PDS, haben eine kleine Ferienwohnung in Morzine.

Mal eine Frage, dass Liftticket für 6 Tage kann ich an jeder Liftstation kaufen? Auch am Sonntag???
Gibt es einen großen Supermarkt in Morzine und weiß jemand, wie lange der Samstags auf hat?

lg toddy


----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2009)

@toddy: Liftkarten überall in Morzine, egal ob Pleney oder SuperMorzine
Supermarkt ist am Besten der Champion, ist mitten in Morzine, kann man direkt davor parken. Offen haben die immer bis 20.00 so weit ich denken kann ... außer Sonntag


----------



## Axalp (5. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @toddy: Liftkarten überall in Morzine, egal ob Pleney oder SuperMorzine
> Supermarkt ist am Besten der Champion, ist mitten in Morzine, kann man direkt davor parken. Offen haben die immer bis 20.00 so weit ich denken kann ... außer Sonntag



Der Supermarkt hat auch am Sonntag-Abend geöffnet, sonst hättest Du kein Baguette zu Deinem Steak essen können... 

Hier offiziell:
"Öffnungszeiten Champion Morzine"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Supermarkt hat auch am Sonntag-Abend geöffnet, sonst hättest Du kein Baguette zu Deinem Steak essen können...
> 
> Hier offiziell:
> "Öffnungszeiten Champion Morzine"



oller Besserwisser  - sullds doch oschaffn gehn für next Bike Urlaub


----------



## toddy (5. August 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Manusa (5. August 2009)

Hey Toddy,

wir sind auch zu dritt ab dem 22.08 da.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Sind die Preise da wie bei uns? (Bezogen auf ersatzteile und auf Nahrung)

Patrick


----------



## Ivery (5. August 2009)

Ist denn noch jemand zum IXS Rennen in Chatel?


----------



## Morti (5. August 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Ist denn noch jemand zum IXS Rennen in Chatel?



jau, GravityPilots sind mit 4 leuten am start


----------



## nailz (5. August 2009)

Hey Leutz,

bin auch mit nem Kumpel ab 24.08. zum ersten mal in Morzine am Start.
Was ich bräuchte wären Tipps für die flowigen Trails, Endurostrecken/Lightfreeride etc abseits von Hacker-DH-Pisten und Riesendrops, da er "nur" mit nem 140mm-Stumpi unterwegs ist. Soll halt nicht so extrem aufs Material gehen obwohl er sein Bike schon voll nutzt. Kleinere Kicker, Drops und Anlieger sind kein Problem.
Vom Forumskollegen "slash-sash" (sei gegrüßt und many thx) weiß ich daß soweit alles um-/fahrbar sein soll.
Bin selbst auch zum ersten mal in alpinem Gebirge zum "Lifturlaub" und kenne die Strecken nur von Fotos und Videos (YT etc)
Vllt trifft man sich ja. Wir werden wohl im Hôtel Igloo nächtigen (Hier einen Gruß und thx an "freistiler").
Is irgendwo ein Grillplatz o.ä. in der Nähe um n Fatzen Flääsch aufzulegen und n Bierchen zu schlürfen  und chillen?

Grüße
nailz


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. August 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Schönes Video!



Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt????


Ich frage mich gerade ob für PDS ein Race-Downhiller (Ironhorse Sunday) oder eher was robusteres (Nicolai M-Pire ST) die bessere Wahl ist....

Ja, ich weis... scheiss Luxusproblem...



Edit: Video wieder da...


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2009)

Die Ersatzteilpreise (z.B. Reifen, Schaltwerke) sind im Vergleich zum I-Net natürlich gesalzen, aber durchaus mit Ladenpreisen in Deutschland vergleichbar.
Reparaturkosten waren erstaunlicherweise sehr fair. Vielleicht haben wir auch nur einen guten Laden erwischt.

Lebensmittel sind teurer als bei uns. Ausgenommen davon sind Baguette, Käse, Wasser und Wein. Das bekommst Du dort nachgeschmissen.

Abseits der DH-Pisten gibt es etliche schöne CC-Runden (mit Liftunterstützung, sonst nur wenig Hms bergauf), die weitgehend Bremswellenfrei sind . Mehr dazu hier.

Welches Bike soll man mitnehmen? Am Besten beide, wenn Platz und Möglichkeit vorhanden sind. Dadurch ist die Ersatzteilproblematik erschlagen. Es gibt leider viel zu viele unterschiedliche Strecken. Das "richtige" Bike für alle dabei zu haben ist darum fast nicht möglich.


----------



## abiot (6. August 2009)

was würdet ihr als ausgangspunkt vorschlagen?
ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass morzine als ausgangspunkt
günstig sein soll und man von da mit den liften relativ weit kommt?!
wie kann ich mir das ganze überhaupt vorstellen? braucht man vor ort oft
n auto (um verschiedene strecken zu erreichen) oder eher nicht?
grüße


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2009)

joah... 

ich hab mir bzw. mir wurde am Lift nen Mavic UST Ventil abgerissen, hat in dem besagten Laden 2â¬ gekostet, nen Tag spÃ¤ter hat der nette Mann mir Ã¼ber Nacht ( morgen zur LiftÃ¶ffnung war alles wieder tipp topp ) nen bÃ¶sen 8er raus gemacht, grad mal 15â¬ ... 
Der Laden ist Ecke "chemin de la coutettaz" - "rue du bourg" ist nen Eckhaus, stehen auch RÃ¤der davor... ist keiner dieser FR/DH LÃ¤den, aber glaub der weiss schon was er macht, bzw. sonst hÃ¤tts mir meine HR gleich wieder verzogen ...

â¬: Morzine ist nen super Startpunkt, find ich - bis nach Champery ists zwar nen gutes StÃ¼ck aber da ist die Streckenvielfalt sowieso nicht so groÃ. Von Morzine bist mit einem Lift in Les Gets, was nen super Gebiet ist. Leider sind die Strecken dort ziemlich zerbombt mit Bremswellen, auch in Morzine (auÃer man fÃ¤hrt am letzten Tag noch abseits nen fiesen tiefschwarzen DH  ). Bis nach Chatel sinds 2 Lifte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (6. August 2009)

Hi, 
für uns gehts auch gut einer Woche los und daher lese ich hier schon immer mal mit um mir ein Bild zu machen.
Hab aber trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen:

1) 


Axalp schrieb:


> Abseits der DH-Pisten gibt es etliche schöne CC-Runden (mit Liftunterstützung, sonst nur wenig Hms bergauf), die weitgehend Bremswellenfrei sind . Mehr dazu hier.


Gibt es solche Bücher auch vor Ort zu kaufen?
Sind die CC-Touren auf den Bike-Karten die es vor Ort am Lift gibt eingezeichnet so wie bei der schweizer Singletrail-Map? Oder welche Karte ist empfehlenswert zum selber Touren planen?
Wir fahren gerne schmale, flowige Trails bis S2 und sind nur nur ab und an mal im Bikepark, drum muss such ich eher nach den "natürlichen" Wegen statt den mit Obstacels gespickten Abfahrten.

2) Als zentraler Ausgangspunkt wird immer wieder Morzine genannt, weil es wohl am zentralsten liegen soll. Ist das eher so eine Retortenstadt wie man es in vielen Skiorten antrifft?

3) Wir suchen noch ne Ferienwohnung, aber ich trau den Bildern auf den Websites nicht. Hat jemand bitte noch mal ne persönliche Empfehlung? Es wurden ja schon einige hier genannt, aber wir sprechen kein französisch...

Thnx
_mike_


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> 2) Als zentraler Ausgangspunkt wird immer wieder Morzine genannt, weil es wohl am zentralsten liegen soll. Ist das eher so eine Retortenstadt wie man es in vielen Skiorten antrifft?
> 
> Thnx
> _mike_


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. August 2009)

@_mike_
Du kannst an den Liften eine Karte für 3 von dem ganzen Gebiet kaufen, wo alle wichtigen Strecken eingezeichnet sind. Der Vorteil dieser Karte ist, dass sie schön klein und handlich ist. Der VTOPO Guide ist sehr zu empfehlen( eine art Moser für PDS, steht wirklich alles drin), ob es ihn dort zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen. Ich habe ihn mir damals über das Internet bestellt und kam auch 3 Tage später. Morzine selbst ist der ideale Ausgangspunkt für das Gebiet und die Retortenstadt findest du oben in Avoriaz, aber die anderen haben alle den Charme eines schönen Alpenbergdorfes. Wenn du schöne Singletrails suchst, wirst du an jeder Ecke fündig. Alleine neben der Pleneyabfahrt gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten genial runter zu fahren, ohne das Bremsrillenmassaker mitzumachen müssen und wenn du oben Berg schaust wo der nächste Lift ist, findest du in diese Richtungen genug Möglichkeiten abzufahren. Die Ferienwohnungen sind eigentlich alle o.k., da kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. Du musst ja sehen, dass dies immer noch ein Wintersportort ist und die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten riesig sind. Die Leute sind froh, dass von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr zum biken kommen und dadurch auch im Sommer ein wenig Geld verdient wird. Wir fahren jetzt seit2001 nach Morzine und es hat sich seitdem viel verändert, aber nur zum positiven und PDS bleibt für mich der Maßstab in Europa was wirkliches Freeriden angeht. Die Grenzen setzt du dir selbst, aber nicht das Gebiet In meinen Videos findest du noch ein paar Filme über PDS, falls du ein paar Eindrücke brauchst.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> 1) Sind die CC-Touren auf den Bike-Karten die es vor Ort am Lift gibt eingezeichnet so wie bei der schweizer Singletrail-Map?



In der Übersichtskarte Les Gets sind einige CC-Touren drin.



_mike_ schrieb:


> Wir fahren gerne schmale, flowige Trails bis S2 und sind nur nur ab und an mal im Bikepark, drum muss such ich eher nach den "natürlichen" Wegen statt den mit Obstacels gespickten Abfahrten.



Keine Sorge. Du kannst dort alle Abfahrten angehen. Schwerer als S2 wird es nur auf den schwarzen Pisten und auf inoffiziellen Abfahrten und das auch nur in sehr kurzen Abschnitten.

Obstacles können ansonsten alle umfahren werden.



_mike_ schrieb:


> 2) Als zentraler Ausgangspunkt wird immer wieder Morzine genannt, weil es wohl am zentralsten liegen soll. Ist das eher so eine Retortenstadt wie man es in vielen Skiorten antrifft?



Morzine ist ganz nett. Avoriaz hingegen ist :kotz:.


----------



## _mike_ (6. August 2009)

@WilliWildsau & Axalp
Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.....man bin ich schon vorfreudig (mein neues Lieblingswort neben Starkregen!)


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2009)

mal so für alle!
den link, den axalp für das buch gemacht hat ist in meinen augen ein "muß". super beschreibungen. es erklärt all eure fragen bezüglich: wo gibt's die flowigen und wo die rüttelpisten? wir selber haben es vor ort gekauft in einem buchladen in morzine. kostenpunkt: 16,90 definitiv DIE investition für einen perfekten urlaub. (siehst du nailz, du bist bestens vorbereitet  )
autos braucht ihr den ganzen urlaub nicht. das geht sogar soweit, daß wahrscheinlich eure batterien leer sind, wenn ihr 2 wochen da seid 
nee, scherz. aber die haben da mehr lifte als straßen, deshalb braucht ihr null auto.
der genannte champion supermarkt wäre auch meine empfehlung. ansonsten kostet ne pizza nicht unter [email protected] (margaritha !!!!)
morzine mag zwar ne retortenstadt sein, aber super nett. ihr könnt das ganze  dorf zu fuß abgehen. das ist echt nicht weit.
ansonsten habe ich es so gehandhabt, daß ich versucht habe mit französisch zu starten und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter wußte, gefragt, ob auch englisch oder deutsch machbar ist. ich fand's halt wichtig, daß die den willen sehen. ist meine meinung. aber, um euch zu beruhigen, ihr kommt mit deutsch und english oder in der kombination immer weiter.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (7. August 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> der genannte champion supermarkt wäre auch meine empfehlung. ansonsten kostet ne pizza nicht unter [email protected] (margaritha !!!!)



also das ist übertrieben  günstigste Mageritha im Ort für 6,60 glaub ich, in dem Restaurant an der Hauptstraße auf Höhe des Super-Morzine Lifts. Und ordentlich. Auch wenn wir vorm hinsetzen erst verraten mussten wo wir herkommen "Ah... Germans... you sit here please" 

Das Buch hab ich jetzt auch mal bestellt, für nächstes mal


----------



## nailz (9. August 2009)

Tick tack, tick tack....
Noch 15 Tage....


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. August 2009)

Tick tack, 

noch 13 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHighHit (9. August 2009)

tick, tack... heute Nacht gehts los!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dWzQTamTk"]YouTube - Portes du Soleil   Die besten Bilder[/ame]

um die Vorfreude noch zu steigern für die, bei denen es noch losgeht


----------



## Manusa (12. August 2009)

Hey JansonJanson,

nette Bilder in dem Video.
Was kosten denn so die normalen Nahrungsmittel um Supermarkt. Ist das wie bei uns? Also Brot, Fleisch etc.

Patrick


----------



## Mürre (12. August 2009)

Ist minimal teurer aber nicht so schlimm, Fleisch kostet etwas mehr...


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2009)

Nahrungsmittel sind alle etwas teurer als bei uns außer: Baguette, Käse, Wein, Wasser. Fleisch ist teurer, liegt aber noch unter den schweizer Preisen.


----------



## Manusa (12. August 2009)

Wir fahren über die Schweiz nach Morzine,
kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Bier man mitnehmen darf durch die Schweiz? Man liest so unterschiedliche sachen. (von 2 Liter bis 24 Liter) Wie ist das mit sontigen Nahrungsmitteln?

Wird an der Grenze viel kontolliert?

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. August 2009)

wir sind mit 5 Kästen durchgefahren  hat geklappt - wurde nicht kontrolliert ... 

habe auch so wenig Kontrollen gesehen ...


----------



## toddy (12. August 2009)

Das geht ja mal gar nicht 
Ich liebe zwar deutsches Bier aber im Urlaub muß es schon was lokales sein, gehört einfach zum Urlaubsfeeling!!!

noch 10 Tage


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. August 2009)

Wenn hier schon über Lebensmittelpreise diskutiert wird, würde ich auf jeden Fall das Bier von zu Hause mitnehmen, gibt an der Grenze eigentlich keine Probleme und wenn musst du es halt vor Ort austrinken
Aber mal im Ernst, die Bierpreise sind schon sehr hoch und unser Deutsches Bier ist eh nicht zu toppen Selbst das billigste deutsche Bier hat noch mehr Geschmack als jedes ausländische und ein leckeres Bierchen ist doch der beste Abschluss eines genialen Tages in PDS. Wir haben immer 20 Paletten Bier mir(sind aber auch 8 Mann) und mussten schon oft am ende des Urlaubs auf Kronenburg zurückgreifen, war soweit o. k. aber schmeckt halt anders! Also wer noch Platz im Auto hat, nutzt ihn für die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben
Gruß Willi!


----------



## Manusa (13. August 2009)

Mir geht es auch nicht um das Geld, aber warum soll man auch was lecker verzichten. Wenn ich was "einheimisches" will trink ich in Frankreich wein und nicht Bier. Und zu den Lebensmittelpreisen, warum soll ich unnötig Geld rauswerfen wenn ich es hier viel billiger bekommen. 
Deswegen hab ich ja auch gefragt ob es VIEL teurer ist.

Ist doch alles nicht Böse gemeint


----------



## clemson (13. August 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht um das Geld, aber warum soll man auch was lecker verzichten. Wenn ich was "einheimisches" will trink ich in Frankreich wein und nicht Bier. Und zu den Lebensmittelpreisen, warum soll ich unnötig Geld rauswerfen wenn ich es hier viel billiger bekommen.
> Deswegen hab ich ja auch gefragt ob es VIEL teurer ist.
> 
> Ist doch alles nicht Böse gemeint



in kaum einen Land Europas sind die Lebensmittelpreise zu niedrig wie in Deutschland...dafür fressen wir auch den größten Dreck....aber jeder wie er es will 

bis auf adas Bier das machen wir wohl am besten


----------



## Ivery (13. August 2009)

Nach dem Tunnel Rechts Pleney DH nur geil, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Leider gehts in 2 Tagen nach Hause.........


----------



## kleinrad (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
werde morgen nach morzine fahren.
gibt es da einen guten Bikeverleih mit akzeptabler Auswahl an DH/FR Bikes?
Hat jemand eine Internetseite hierzu?
Mercie!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2009)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @_mike_
> Du kannst an den Liften eine Karte fÃ¼r 3â¬ von dem ganzen Gebiet kaufen, wo alle wichtigen Strecken eingezeichnet sind.




NEIN, dieses Jahr nicht mehr!

Ich wollte letzte Woche so eine Karte kaufen, war an zig Liften und TouristenbÃ¼ros. Die Karten sind fÃ¼r dieses Jahr alle ausverkauft !!!

Gibt nur noch die ungenaueren kostenlosen Karten.


----------



## toddy (19. August 2009)

WAS???

ich fahre am Samstag hin und wollte mir eine kaufen!!!




Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> NEIN, dieses Jahr nicht mehr!
> 
> Ich wollte letzte Woche so eine Karte kaufen, war an zig Liften und Touristenbüros. Die Karten sind für dieses Jahr alle ausverkauft !!!
> 
> Gibt nur noch die ungenaueren kostenlosen Karten.


----------



## toddy (20. August 2009)

Gibt es jemanden hier im Böblinger Raum, der noch eine Karte hat und sie mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?

Wir sind das erste mal in der Gegend und daher hätte ich schon ganz gerne eine Karte wo alles eingezeichnet ist! Oder ist dort alles so gut ausgeschildert, dass man eigentlich keine braucht?

Zudem habe ich auch noch das Buch von VTOPO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. August 2009)

Da kann man mal sehen, wie viel Leute zum biken dort sind
Wenn ich da noch an unsere Anfangszeit denke in PDS denke, wo man die Leute am Lift noch zählen konnte Aber es zeigt ja auch wie genial die Gegend ist.
@toddy
Wenn du den VTOPO Guide hast, brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Es gibt nichts besseres für die Gegend. Ich kann ihn wirklich jedem nur ans Herz legen, der dort seine Zeit verbringen möchte.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## spaceschleim (20. August 2009)

so mädels =) .....

grad noch bisl zeuchs zusammenschmeissn.... dann gehtet los! 


haut rein!


----------



## Swagger (20. August 2009)

Hi Leute
geht vllt noch jmd in der kommenden zeit für ein paar tage oder ne woche  nach pds und hatt nen platz frei für rider und bike?
Hab erst vor paar wochen das glück gehabt hier übers forum leute zu treffen die mich für ne woche mitgenommen haben 
Bin fortgeschrittener rider,kenn mich da schon bissl aus...wohne im stuttgarter raum(20min weg von bad wildbad) direkt an der autobahn zur schweiz...
Würd mich freuen wenns sich jemand finden lies.
Gruss Markus

Ps : schreibt mir gerne dann bekommt ihr mehr infos noch über mich


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2009)

Wir sind gestern Abend angekommen und sind Heute den ersten Tag gefahren. 
Das ist hier Bikers Paradiese 
Wir haben Heute zum warm werden 30Km DH zurückgelegt und haben etwas die gegend um Morzine erkundet. 
Ich von Euch noch jemand hier ?


----------



## dampflocke (23. August 2009)

hallo,
ich war vor ner woche da.

man sollte unbedingt mal richtung chatel schauen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. August 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Wir fahren über die Schweiz nach Morzine,
> kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Bier man mitnehmen darf durch die Schweiz? Man liest so unterschiedliche sachen. (von 2 Liter bis 24 Liter) Wie ist das mit sontigen Nahrungsmitteln?
> 
> Wird an der Grenze viel kontolliert?
> ...



wir hatten letzte woche für 800 euro lebensmittel dabei 
also keine bange. kontrolliert wird nicht viel.


----------



## Manusa (24. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> wir hatten letzte woche für 800 euro lebensmittel dabei
> also keine bange. kontrolliert wird nicht viel.



Sind jetzt den dritten Tag da...
Wurden auch nicht kontrolliert, standen aber 2 stunden vor der grenze im stau...


----------



## BigHighHit (24. August 2009)

schon fast zwei Wochen zurück aus Porte... jetzt mal die ersten Aufnahmen geschnibbelt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee8AAUGwJc4"]YouTube - Porte du Soleil 2009 - Part 1 Chatel[/ame]


----------



## spaceschleim (25. August 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Sind jetzt den dritten Tag da...
> Wurden auch nicht kontrolliert, standen aber 2 stunden vor der grenze im stau...



ui.. welche grenze war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (25. August 2009)

Der Übergang nach Basel


----------



## Lurnas (25. August 2009)

Sind auch wieder im Lande.. War einfach perfekt!! Nächstes Jahr zu 150% wieder ^^
Video gibts natürlich auch 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QQ19PsVcs4"]YouTube - Portes du Soleil 2009[/ame]

PS: Kann jedem nur empfehlen sich den Worldcup DH in Champery anzutun, sowie den Mountain Style Parcours in Châtel mal anzuschaun..
Da bekommt man ganz neuen Respekt vor den Pros!


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. August 2009)

@Lurnas
Mächtig geniales Video
Beeindruckende Qualität und schön viel Abwechslung Für jeden der noch nicht dort war, der beste Grund dort hin zu fahren, aber leider ist die Saison für dieses Jahr schon fast wieder rum
Gruß Willi!


----------



## toddy (30. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind auch wieder zurück und ich kann nur sagen, die Gegend ist echt super!!! 

Auch mit 150 mm Federweg kommt man so gut wie überall vernünftig runter, nur waren zur der Zeit jetzt die Bremswellen schon recht heftig und haben mit 150 mm sehr geschlaucht!

Daher meine Frage für die Planung des nächsten Jahres: Sind die Wege am Anfang der Saison im besseren Zustand? Werden die Wege jedes Jahr wieder neu geshaped???

lg toddy


----------



## nailz (30. August 2009)

At home again!

@lurnas & BihHighHit: Nice 
Hoffe mein Vid kann ich ebenso gut zusammenschnibbeln. Hab mir vor PdS-Urlaub ne Helmcam gekooft und noch wenig Erfahrung. Wird schon...

@toddy: Schwarzes Enduro? 
Eines hab ich da gesehen, aber DHler mit DC und fett FW dominieren sehr stark obwohl alles was wir gefahren sind mit leichteren Bikes zu bewältigen ist. Mein SX Trail hat auch die schwarzen Pisten locker geschluckt, leider hat es meinem Kumpel den (Luft-)Dämpfer gekostet. Er war bis dahin sehr flott mit nem Stumpi unterwegs, allerdings im Grenzbereich. Wir waren froh für uns zu sehen daß uns viele 200mm-Böcke nicht davon gefahren sind. Auch nicht die Schwarze Le Pleney runter. Material ist nicht alles aber jeder cm FW hilft mMn schon sehr

Resümee:
PdS ist Weltklasse. 1A Bikerparadies (nicht nur für FR und DH) zum Tiefenmeterschrubben
War mit nem Kumpel in Morzine. Von da ist es ein Klacks zu den umgebenden Orten zu gelangen. Man kommt wirklich voll auf seine Kosten und für jeden ist was dabei. Von DH bis zum flowigen Singletrailsurfen. Nachteilig waren die besagten Bremswellen und das Wetter letzte Woche. Wenn Regen dann werden die Lines stellenweise recht knifflig. War auch "nur" mit Minions unterwegs. Am ersten Tag hatte mein Kumpel 3 und ich einen Platten. Alles auf Schotter. Bissl mehr Luft und Schotter gemieden und gut wars. Beim Sessellift in Les Gets waren leider keine Schläuche um die Haken an denen das Vorderrad eingehängt wird. Hat mich etwas geärgert, aber naja.
Die Anreise ist auch recht nervig, aber das Ziel belohnt jede Strapaze. Kontrolliert wurden wir auch nicht.

Ich bin total begeistert und habe zur Hotelfrau gesagt: "We will see us next year!"


----------



## spaceschleim (31. August 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Der Übergang nach Basel



hmmm... bin bestimmt schon über 30mal ueber die grenze F/CH in basel gefahren...... war noch nie stau. da kann man doch von D aus auch bequem rueberfahren, oder? (richtung colmar oder mulhouse oder sowas, glaube ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (31. August 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Daher meine Frage für die Planung des nächsten Jahres: Sind die Wege am Anfang der Saison im besseren Zustand? Werden die Wege jedes Jahr wieder neu geshaped???
> 
> lg toddy



kann man nie so genau sagen.. machen die wenn sie grad zeit haben...

war ende juni da, und chatel oben war kapott! letzes jahr anfang august war die strecke noch besser..... war jetzt wieder da und wurde nüscht gemacht... sind die selben leute die sich um die contests und DHs da kuemmern (also auch buerokram und so)... und haben wohl viel um die ohren....

aber am anfang der saison hast du wohl die besten chancen auf einige neu gemachte strecken.


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. August 2009)

letzte Woche Donnerstag u. Freitag haben die in Morzine an der Schwarzen eine ganze menge ausgebessert. 
Die waren ziehlich entspannt haben mitten auf Track gestanden und Bremswellen weg gemacht, ob einer kam oder nicht war den Jungs egal die haben stur weiter gemacht.


----------



## deimudder (1. September 2009)

Ist jetzt genau 4 Wochen her und ich vermiss es jetzt schon. Kleiner Teaser... Bald mehr. Viel Spass

http://gravitypilots.de/videos/40-filme/134-pds-2009-teaser


----------



## slash-sash (4. September 2009)

servus mein feund!
willkommen zurück. da habe ich dir also nicht zu viel versprochen oder?
auch ich bin nächstes jahr wieder dabei. ob in morzine sei mal dahingestellt. ich glaube, daß von chatel aus auch alles gut erreichbar ist. und, wie schon geschrieben, die anfahr ne schlappe stunde weniger ist.

sag mal nailz, was für eine kamera hast du dir denn geholt? und wie ist die qualität? schick mal was rüber.


----------



## nailz (4. September 2009)

Sry, OT
Ahoi Sash,
wollte mich auch noch persönlich bei dir melden, aber die letzen Tage (nach dem Urlaub) ist privat und beruflich Einiges liegengeblieben um das ich mich kümmern mußte. Nächste Woche gehts wieder aufwärts 
Hab bis gestern mit ner Trial-Version von Magix Video Deluxe die Vids geschnibbelt bis mir der ganze Kram trotz Zwischenspeicherns zusammengekackt ist und: weg  aber Rohmaterial is noch da
Cam ist die hier ,echt top. Aufnahmegerät vorab "nur" nen Mpeg4 Recorder, der nicht alles aus der Cam rauskitzelt, aber Quali is o.k. Irgendwann folgt ein MiniDV-Rec.
Können gerne in Kontakt bleiben - PM oder email.... Mal sehn, vllt nächstes Jahr zusammen in PdS  und/oder sonst wo zum biken und 
Greetz,
nailz


----------



## Buchse__ (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe für 2010 auch einen Trip darunter im Visier.
Doch habe auch noch eine Frage....
wenn man mal unterwegs ist, weiß jemand gute Spots die auf dem Weg liegen, wo man mal ruhig einen Tag halten kann, für eine kleine Session???

Beste Grüße


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder von 2009
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Evel Karnievel (15. Oktober 2009)

so jungs...
wenn ich mir das hier so angucke, fahr ich nächstes jahr auch mal da runter.
wer von euch kann mir denn mal ein paar links zu seiner unterkunft schicken?
wahrscheinlich werden wir 10 mann und bräuchten somit ein schickes chalet.

wer kann mir weiter helfen?

grüße
der mischa


----------



## toxie (23. Oktober 2009)

hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen aus Portes du Soleil vom letzten Jahr


----------



## darkie (26. Oktober 2009)

schon wieder schneller dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (8. Juni 2010)

hi leutz, hätte da mal eine frage.
Ich war noch nie in morzine o.ä und wollte dieses jahr entlich mal hin. kann man da campen oder würdet ihr mir lieber ein appartment empfehlen? irgendwelche erfahrungen? PREISE? und in welche ortschaft fahr ich am besten? liftkarte etc. wie funzt das da?


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juni 2010)

tja, da würde ich sagen, da hast du dir was ausgesucht, was sich definitiv lohnt. und morzine ist auf jeden fall der beste standort; meiner meinung nach. aber alles vorteilshafte hier aufzuzählen, würde den rahmen hier sprengen. daher hast du 2 möglichkeiten. entweder due liest hier den ganzen thread durch oder du schickst mir ne on, dann telefonieren wir mal 
zum übernachten würde ich dir nen appartement raten. kriegst du schon für nen appel und nen ei. schick der annie mal ne mail und sag ihr liebe grüße von mir. sie spricht deutsch, englisch und französisch. ich habe es immer irgendwie in französisch probiert. heimst dir auch sympathiepunkte ein . meld dich einfach mal per pn. dann schicke ich dir alles nötige und kann dir aus erfahrung sagen, was man alles braucht.


----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2010)

Und hier geht's weiter: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431491


----------

